# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Addizionale Comunale e Cambio Residenza

## espace83

Non ho trovato la sezione in cui presentarmi. Cmq mi chiamo Daniele e non mi fido più dei commercialisti, visto che ogni anno mi è arrivato qlk da pagare :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  
Cmq nell'agosto 2013 ho cambiato residenza da una città a un'altra. Il commercialista mi ha fatto fare un ravvedimento per il pagamento della differenza, ma a me risulta che si paga in base alla residenza al 1° gennaio dell'anno di imposta.  
Esatto?

----------


## GaiaMichela

> Non ho trovato la sezione in cui presentarmi. Cmq mi chiamo Daniele e non mi fido più dei commercialisti, visto che ogni anno mi è arrivato qlk da pagare 
> Cmq nell'agosto 2013 ho cambiato residenza da una città a un'altra. Il commercialista mi ha fatto fare un ravvedimento per il pagamento della differenza, ma a me risulta che si paga in base alla residenza al 1° gennaio dell'anno di imposta.  
> Esatto?

  ciao esapace  :Smile: 
hai ragione: nel tuo caso in cui la variazione sia avvenuta entro il 2 novembre 2013,(la residenza l'hai variata a fine agosto  2013 e devono decorrere sessanta giorni ) va indicato il nuovo domicilio. In tal caso va compilato solo il rigo Domicilio fiscale al 01/01/2014

----------


## espace83

> ciao esapace 
> hai ragione: nel tuo caso in cui la variazione sia avvenuta entro il 2 novembre 2013,(la residenza l'hai variata a fine agosto  2013 e devono decorrere sessanta giorni ) va indicato il nuovo domicilio. In tal caso va compilato solo il rigo Domicilio fiscale al 01/01/2014

  questo l'ho capito: ma il calcolo come va fatto? Proporzionalmente nei mesi tra le 2 residenze o SOLO nella residenza al 1° gennaio 2013 (l'addizionale è molto più bassa)?

----------


## GaiaMichela

> questo l'ho capito: ma il calcolo come va fatto? Proporzionalmente nei mesi tra le 2 residenze o SOLO nella residenza al 1° gennaio 2013 (l'addizionale è molto più bassa)?

  Facciamo 2 esempi  per capirci meglio :
Soggetto x risiede a Milano fino al 02/11/2014, risiede a Roma  dal 03/11/2014
Il domicilio fiscale varia in data 02/01/2015 e pertanto il dipendente pagherà l'acconto comunale 2015 (dal mese di Marzo 2015) ed i saldi delle addizionali regionali e comunali 2015 (da Gennaio 2016) sul comune di Milano.
A partire dal mese di Marzo 2016 il dipendente pagherà l'acconto sul comune di .Roma 
Soggetto y risiede a Milano fino al 01/11/2014, risiede a  ROMA dal 02/11/2014
Il domicilio fiscale varia in data 01/01/2015 e pertanto il dipendente pagherà l'acconto comunale 2015 (dal mese di Marzo 2015) ed i saldi delle addizionali regionali e comunali 2015 (da Gennaio 2016) sul comune di Roma come nel tuo caso
La regione cui bisognerà versare l'addizionale sarà quindi quella nella quale il contribuente  ha il domicilio fiscale alla data del 01 gennaio dell'anno di riferimento.
Concordo con te

----------


## espace83

Allora la mia commercialista ha sbagliato ma nega. Io sono passato da un piccolo comune a Roma nell'agosto del 2013 e la commercialista mi ha fatto versare per quei 8 mesi (da gennaio ad agosto 2013) l'addizionale comunale con aliquota di Roma!!!!!!!
Posso, e se si come, chiedere il rimborso?

----------


## GaiaMichela

> Allora la mia commercialista ha sbagliato ma nega. Io sono passato da un piccolo comune a Roma nell'agosto del 2013 e la commercialista mi ha fatto versare per quei 8 mesi (da gennaio ad agosto 2013) l'addizionale comunale con aliquota di Roma!!!!!!!
> Posso, e se si come, chiedere il rimborso?

  ciao
mi spiace
prova a contattare l'Ade della tua zona per vedere il da farsi
le domande di rimborso devono essere presentate agli uffici locali dell’AGENZIA DELLE ENTRATE competenti per il territorio.

----------


## espace83

Credimi: io ero andato all'Ag.E e la funzionaria preposta alle informazioni non sapeva rispondermi; poi dopo essersi confrontata con una collega mi ha liquidato dicendomi che era giusto come ha fatto il commercialista...nonostante faccio un altro mestiere, e siccome non mi ritengo uno scemo, l'italiano lo so comprendere: la normativa mi sembra chiara.
E grazie!!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## GaiaMichela

> Credimi: io ero andato all'Ag.E e la funzionaria preposta alle informazioni non sapeva rispondermi; poi dopo essersi confrontata con una collega mi ha liquidato dicendomi che era giusto come ha fatto il commercialista...nonostante faccio un altro mestiere, e siccome non mi ritengo uno scemo, l'italiano lo so comprendere: la normativa mi sembra chiara.
> E grazie!!!

  mi spiace per la situazione
e di non poterti aiutare piu di tanto
salutoni
gaia

----------


## er_danix

> Facciamo 2 esempi  per capirci meglio : 
> Soggetto y risiede a Milano fino al 01/11/2014, risiede a  ROMA dal 02/11/2014
> Il domicilio fiscale varia in data 01/01/2015 e pertanto il dipendente pagherà l'acconto comunale 2015 (dal mese di Marzo 2015) ed i saldi delle addizionali regionali e comunali 2015 (da Gennaio 2016) sul comune di Roma come nel tuo caso
> La regione cui bisognerà versare l'addizionale sarà quindi quella nella quale il contribuente  ha il domicilio fiscale alla data del 01 gennaio dell'anno di riferimento.

  Per pura curiosità (mi sto dilettando con le precompilate e vorrei cominciare a imparare qualcosa): alla domanda di Espace hai parlato, nell'esempio, delle addizionali 2015: si dà per scontato che quelle del (2° caso) 2014 si paghino per Roma, anche i saldi?

----------


## GaiaMichela

> Per pura curiosità (mi sto dilettando con le precompilate e vorrei cominciare a imparare qualcosa): alla domanda di Espace hai parlato, nell'esempio, delle addizionali 2015: si dà per scontato che quelle del (2° caso) 2014 si paghino per Roma, anche i saldi?

  si esatto
cmq gli esempi sono diversi e tanti
se vuoi domani te ne posto altri ben volentieri  :Big Grin: 
resto a disposizione
gaia

----------


## er_danix

Se non ti costa alcun impegno volentieri, grazie. 
Cmq, riprendendo l'argomento precedente, si considera il 2 novembre come data limite cui applicare l'addizionale all'INTERO ANNO? (in parole povere)

----------


## GaiaMichela

> Se non ti costa alcun impegno volentieri, grazie. 
> Cmq, riprendendo l'argomento precedente, si considera il 2 novembre come data limite cui applicare l'addizionale all'INTERO ANNO? (in parole povere)

  eh gia il 2/11 é proprio il dies a quo  :Smile: 
allora domani posto qualche esemplificazione tratta dalla rete e ci ragioniamo su  :Smile: !!

----------


## er_danix

Ok. Grazie! 😉

----------

